# What you think of this build?



## IAmNutsAboutPCs (Sep 29, 2007)

OK OK I've been here a while and know that when you guys see a thread like this we all think "oh god, not another build thread!' Well I'm here to annoy you!

I'm going to start another build soon and just thought what are your opinions on the parts I am buying, after all we all have opinions.

Most of the stuff is in the shopping cart except for the things written under the link, I also have my own 8800GTX which I will use. I have not really decided on an OS yet, another thing to discuss:

Most stuff - http://www.komplett.co.uk/k/cart.aspx

RAM - http://crucial.com/store/mpartspecs.aspx?mtbpoid=BF2CF0A8A5CA7304

GPU - Already bought

PSU - http://www.computeralliance.com.au/parts.aspx?qryPart=7463

Don't comment on the sound card! I use headphones anyway. 

Cheers,

Mikey.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

cart empty
ram and psu ok


----------



## IAmNutsAboutPCs (Sep 29, 2007)

Ooops.

I have just noticed you can't see what is in my shopping cart! 

I will post them manually:

Case - http://www.komplett.co.uk/k/ki.aspx?sku=337430

Motherboard - http://www.komplett.co.uk/k/ki.aspx?sku=329099

CPU - http://www.komplett.co.uk/k/ki.aspx?sku=330169

Sound Card - http://www.komplett.co.uk/k/ki.aspx?sku=117638 - Don't comment! I use headphones anyway.  And yes, I know that it can take a load of the CPU but blah blah blah

Hard Drive - http://www.komplett.co.uk/k/ki.aspx?sku=329043

CD Drive - http://www.komplett.co.uk/k/ki.aspx?sku=339196} May be changed to an IDE drive

RW Drive - http://www.komplett.co.uk/k/ki.aspx?sku=339199} May be changed to an IDE drive

RAM -  - Crucial don't do hosting

PSU - http://www.ncix.com/products/index.php?sku=21635&vpn=W0131R&manufacture=THERMALTAKE

GPU - Already bought

Cheers,

Mikey.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

looks fine i am not a fan of lg drives prefer liteon and pioneer


----------



## IAmNutsAboutPCs (Sep 29, 2007)

Thanks believe it or not I have built about 6 of these things but never built my own! :O

About time I think!

I'm just double checking everything as it is easy to get incompatible things and then I will kill myself because I can't afford it. 

Mikey.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

everytime i rebuild i end up with something less than i would like because of costs


----------



## IAmNutsAboutPCs (Sep 29, 2007)

Well without an OS it (believe it or not) is at around £600.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

I'd have gone with AMD, but I'm probably the biggest AMD fanboy on this forum!

May I ask why you're going quad instead of just dual?


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Another thing is that with the RAM you selected it will sit in idle almost half the time with the Quad Core you selected. Two things.

1. The RAM won't actually run faster than 800 MHz (DDR) because of the limitation of the chipset, specifically the memory controller on the chipset.

2. When running in dual channel, the sticks will likely only run at 533 MHz (DDR) because the DRAM speed will be synched with the FSB. If you unlock it and run it at 800 MHz, you will see no performance improvement because the FSB will be a bottleneck.

I would look at a good pair of DDR2 800 MHz DIMMs because it will future proof your computer for Intel's upcomming 1600 MHz processors.

EB is going to love this: With AMD processors, always get the fastest RAM the board supports because AMD designed their K8 and later processors to have a direct dedicated bus to the CPU.

Bottom line: A 2 x 1 GB pair of DDR2 800 MHz DIMMs will offer no performance decrease, will future proof your system, and will just be less expensive.


----------



## IAmNutsAboutPCs (Sep 29, 2007)

Thanks mate some information I didn't know there, will definitely change the RAM around but I still want to stay with Intel's quad core, just because of the good price to performance ratio. 

Cheers,

Mikey.


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

You're welcome. :smile:


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

i will comment on the sound card.even though it is a cheap one.it will probably be better than onboard sound.i use a cheap usb soundcard i originally got for a laptop,and the sound is very good.overall looks like a nice build.

oh nooose we have an amd fan boy

sorry eb i couldnt resist:laugh:


----------



## IAmNutsAboutPCs (Sep 29, 2007)

Thanks for the comments guys.

Estimated money saving time = 6 years.


----------



## IAmNutsAboutPCs (Sep 29, 2007)

Here is the new and improved:
*
Case - Cooler Master Stacker 831 Black, 2x12cm Fans, Wheels, Aluminum (Without PSU)* = http://www.komplett.co.uk/k/ki.aspx?sku=330958
*
Motherboard - ABIT IN9 32X-MAX WiFi, nForce-680i SLI, Socket-775, ATX, 2xGbLAN, DDR2, 2xPCI-Ex16* = http://www.komplett.co.uk/k/ki.aspx?sku=329724

*Processor - Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600 2.4GHz Socket LGA775, 8MB, BOXED w/fan* = http://www.komplett.co.uk/k/ki.aspx?sku=330169

*Memory - Corsair TWIN2X 6400 DDR2, 2048MB CL5 Kit w/two matched CM2X1024A-6400 Dimm's* = http://www.komplett.co.uk/k/ki.aspx?sku=312054

*Sound Card - Sunsway/ST Lab PCI Sound Card 6-channel (C-Media 8738LX chip)* = http://www.komplett.co.uk/k/ki.aspx?sku=117638

*Hard Drive - Seagate Barracuda 7200.10 250GB SATA2 16MB 7200RPM* = http://www.komplett.co.uk/k/ki.aspx?sku=339186
*
Power Supply - Thermaltake Toughpower 850W, Modular, 8xSATA, ATX/EPS, 4xPCI-E, 20/24pin* = http://www.komplett.co.uk/k/ki.aspx?sku=329026
*
DVD Drive - LG DVD Drive, GDR-H20NRBB, SATA, 16x52, Black OEM* = http://www.komplett.co.uk/k/ki.aspx?sku=339196

*DVD Re-Writer Drive - LG DVD±RW burner, GSA-H55NRBB, 20x, Dual, SecureDisc!, Black, OEM* = http://www.komplett.co.uk/k/ki.aspx?sku=339199

*Operating System - Microsoft Windows XP Home SP2b English OEM* = http://www.komplett.co.uk/k/ki.aspx?sku=335064
*
Total Price* = £808.43

You like?

Cheers,

Mikey.


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Looks good. :smile:

Two suggestions. One is that the Cooler Master Stacker doesn't really have that great airflow for a full tower case. Also check out the Antec Nine Hundred and Thermaltake Armor (Full Tower) cases. Also, Windows XP Media Center will only be a little bit more than Home Edition, but it is definitely worth it, so check that out.

One other thing is to look at the P6N Diamond, which has a built in Creative X-Fi chipset that doesn't cheat you on EAX. Even the onboard sound on the Abit will be better than the dedicated sound card you have listed.


----------



## IAmNutsAboutPCs (Sep 29, 2007)

Thanks for the pointers as always, expect some edits soon.

Stillllllll dreaminggggg.


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

I made an edit, be sure to look at my other final suggestion.


----------



## IAmNutsAboutPCs (Sep 29, 2007)

I see it. :grin:

I am still trying to a motherboard with SLI and 2 PCI Express x16 slots but also with some IDE connectors, because I hate SATA CD drives.


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Remember you can put two devices on a single channel, so even though the P6N Diamond has only one IDE channel, you can put two IDE optical drives on it.


----------



## IAmNutsAboutPCs (Sep 29, 2007)

Your a diamond mate grin just about to post new system...


----------



## IAmNutsAboutPCs (Sep 29, 2007)

Here is the new and improved:
*
Case - APLUS Case Monolize, ATX, Black, 2x250mm Blue Fans, (Without PSU)* = http://www.komplett.co.uk/k/ki.aspx?sku=337430
*
Motherboard - MSI P6N Diamond, nForce-680i SLI, ATX, Socket-775, X-Fi Xtreme 7.1, 4xPCI-Ex16* = http://www.komplett.co.uk/k/ki.aspx?sku=329285

*Processor - Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600 2.4GHz Socket LGA775, 8MB, BOXED w/fan* = http://www.komplett.co.uk/k/ki.aspx?sku=330169

*Memory - Corsair TWIN2X 6400 DDR2, 2048MB CL5 Kit w/two matched CM2X1024A-6400 Dimm's* = http://www.komplett.co.uk/k/ki.aspx?sku=312054

*Hard Drive - Seagate Barracuda 7200.10 250GB SATA2 16MB 7200RPM* = http://www.komplett.co.uk/k/ki.aspx?sku=339186
*
Power Supply - Thermaltake Toughpower 850W, Modular, 8xSATA, ATX/EPS, 4xPCI-E, 20/24pin* = http://www.komplett.co.uk/k/ki.aspx?sku=329026
*
DVD+RW Drive - Memorex 16X16X DL IDE DVD Drive* = http://reviews.cnet.com/dvd-drives/memorex-16x16x-dl-ide/4505-3212_7-31294308.html

*Operating System - Microsoft Windows XP Home SP2b English OEM* = http://www.komplett.co.uk/k/ki.aspx?sku=335064

You like?

Cheers,

Mikey.


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

I hate to nit pick you case choices, but that one is poorly designed. The intake is disproportional to the exhaust. That case uses a positive pressure design which Intel abandoned many many years ago because it was much less effective than a negative pressure design. Intel now recommends a negative pressure design.

Check out these:
http://www.komplett.co.uk/k/ki.aspx?sku=332085
http://www.komplett.co.uk/k/ki.aspx?sku=326306


----------



## IAmNutsAboutPCs (Sep 29, 2007)

Thanks for all the pointers... your one helpful dude.

I'll have to take the Antec 900... the armor won't fit under my desk!


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

The Antec Nine Hundred is a very good case, it will serve you well. :smile:

The Armor is very big (about half a meter tall), so if you think you might have space issues go with the Nine Hundred.


----------



## IAmNutsAboutPCs (Sep 29, 2007)

I will report back to this thread in a few years with the money. Probably when the 8800GTX is priced at £30. 

Cheers and thanks,

Mikey.


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

I was able to save up $1500 (~£750) for my build in about a month. Just save and you will get there. Remember though that technology is moving fast so be sure to update your wish list when new technology comes out.


----------

